

Videogames are becoming the new hotbed of scientific thinking for kids today. - divia
http://www.wired.com/gaming/gamingreviews/commentary/games/2008/09/gamesfrontiers_0908

======
Protophore
It's good to see that video games do more than just improve your hand eye
coordination.

I would have enjoyed grade school and high school a lot more if I had to play
some video games for homework.

